# No luck finding a EMT-B job :(



## word2yamutha (Jul 21, 2010)

I just got my license a week ago and I feel so bummed out about it.  Most of these places want people that already have experience for about 1 year.  The county I live in only hires paramedics so I have to drive pretty far to gain experience.  Well I did get into paramedic school so its a small boost in confidence.  Sorry Im just ranting


----------



## reidnez (Jul 22, 2010)

I know how annoying it is when people say "count your lucky stars," but I'm going to say it anyway.

It took me three months to get hired! You've been at it a week, have some persistence. The chance that you will walk into an ambulance company at the exact moment that they're hiring, is pretty slim. Remember that the economy is still in the tank and unemployment is high, which means a surplus of labor. EMS is no exception. You can't blame employers for only choosing experienced, proven employees when they have their pick. I would do the same if I owned a company.

Don't forget to apply at hospitals and other facilities, EMT's don't only work in ambulances. Hospital pay is often better, to boot.

Second, I would *love* to be able to go straight to paramedic school. It doesn't work that way in my state, I have to work full-time as a basic for a year first. So you are fortunate to have the ability (not to mention resources) to continue your training right now.

Have you looked into volunteer services in your area? (Another non-option for me, living where I do.) You'll gain some valuable experience and probably be a lot more hire-able (think networking) when you graduate paramedic school.

Sorry if this comes out as a tongue-lashing, I'm not the sympathetic type. Just try and remember that lots of people are running into the same thing and have been looking for work a lot longer than a week.


----------



## Fbarba123 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey! You've only been looking a week, many of us search for months on end.

Are there any smaller ambulance companies nearby? Any IFT companies within a short drive?

Keep looking and keep your head up!


----------



## word2yamutha (Jul 22, 2010)

I mean I should of expected it, but I just got all excited about it since its a change in my career pathway.  I did however talk to gateway in st. louis and they said they hire regularly and she said they would probably hire in 3 weeks again.  I think I have most of my networking down pretty well its just I got my license a little late


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey don't feel bad i have been looking for a EMT job since early Feb and i still haven't had any luck. I have applied everywhere and have only had 4 interviews, two of which i didn't do to well and two that i feel i did very well in but haven't received a call back. It's very frustrating but you have to keep at it.


----------



## nkara (Jul 22, 2010)

from what I hear in my area there are tons of places hiring for EMT's.  I'm still contemplating getting my license but I need to make sure I can afford to. I'm also in school to get my RT license but I have years to go. 

Keep looking and you'll get something. Apply EVERYWHERE.  Someone will give you a break.


----------



## dudemanguy (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow you've been looking for an EMT job for an entire WEEK? Abandon all hope, if it doesnt happen in an entire week it just wasnt meant to be.

I'm being sarcastic of course.

I live in a rural area where theres one company and if they arent hiring, you arent working as an EMT, short of relocating a substantial distance. It's also hard to look for an EMT job in another area if you have no experience and arent living anywhere near there. I finally gave up and got my CNA and went to work at a hospital, I just volunteer as an EMT now, my only option short of just using my EMT license as a pretty decoration on my I love me wall.


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Jul 22, 2010)

As an EMT-B, I couldn't find a job anywhere either. The sad thing is, if I had a CNA license, I could work in the ER. 

I just finished up my EMT-Intermediate Tech ( I-85) and now I have 2 jobs with ambulance services, one is an EMT-IT and the other is a ALS service. I also turned down a job in Milwaukee, WI. I have to drive 2 1/2 hours one way for one of the jobs, but I stay and work a 48-hour shift a week.

There are jobs out there, but it will take some time and you might have to travel to get them.

Good luck in your search


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 23, 2010)

EMT-IT753 said:


> As an EMT-B, I couldn't find a job anywhere either. The sad thing is, if I had a CNA license, I could work in the ER.
> 
> I just finished up my EMT-Intermediate Tech ( I-85) and now I have 2 jobs with ambulance services, one is an EMT-IT and the other is a ALS service. I also turned down a job in Milwaukee, WI. I have to drive 2 1/2 hours one way for one of the jobs, but I stay and work a 48-hour shift a week.
> 
> ...


Come to North Carolina! You don't have to take a class to be a CNA here, you just have to take the test, and then you're certified. A CNA and BLS certification will get you a job in any hospital in the area. 

Our problem is that in my area we don't have EMT ER Techs, we just have CNAs in that position, so a CNA working in the ER never gets to do trauma or any kind of treatment, they just wipe peoples butts.


----------



## Alas (Jul 27, 2010)

I didn't read any of the replies above but:
I didn't get a job for a year of constant applying. But don't let that discourage you. Stay on top of it, dont' be picky and keep applying to all emt related jobs you can find within your area, volunteer to stay focused and to get extra experience. And most important, keep applying, by phone, by mail, in person, by email. And one day you'll get that call.


----------



## livewiremaxx (Jul 27, 2010)

Get on with a volunteer FD, or medic crew and get some experience.  Just a week is nothing with this economy - people search for months and i am sure you are probably limitting yourself to just one geographical area as well.


----------



## Vanenix (Aug 31, 2010)

We are on the same pace. I was so upset that it was tough in my area to get a job and I decided to volunteer for a year.
Now, I acquired my hospital experience. Still, I cannot still find a job.


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt (Aug 31, 2010)

There is always Buffalo, were in such need for basics and medics they are hiring off the street and paying people to take their emt, then taking those emts and paying them to take medic.


----------



## word2yamutha (Aug 31, 2010)

ohnoyoudidnt said:


> There is always Buffalo, were in such need for basics and medics they are hiring off the street and paying people to take their emt, then taking those emts and paying them to take medic.



man that sounds nice.  If only I lived in that area


----------



## Vanenix (Aug 31, 2010)

Try to apply in the following:
1) 911 Emergency Ambulance Company (Ambulance Driver and Attendant)
2) Emergency Room (ER Tech or Nursing Attendant - Only if you are doing to Nursing School)
3) Private Non-Emergency Ambulance Company (Ambulance Driver and Attendant -Taxi Driver Job)
4) Doctor's Office/Clinics (Medical or Nursing Attendant as an EMT - Only if you are doing to Nursing School)
5) Nursing Home/Convalescent Home (Nursing Attendant as an EMT)
6) Administration such as teaching, and office work.  (EMT Instructor, or Assistant)
7) Volunteer (Last Option)


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt (Aug 31, 2010)

Vanenix said:


> 7) Volunteer (Last Option)



Exactly, dont be afraid of this option at first. It is a great way to get some exp. and at least get your foot in the door of EMS. Its a good resume builder.


----------



## matthewpetro (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree...


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 1, 2010)

Surprised no one has mentioned dispatch... it's not hands-on patient care but it will at least get your foot in the door with an agency and is somewhat relevant. It usually pays significantly more than EMT jobs too...


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 1, 2010)

Not to mention if you find the right dispatch center and shift you will have plenty of time to study for p-school.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Sep 1, 2010)

My class has been out of school since may and a friend of mine just got "the call" today.  Ive been licensed for about a month now and no interviews yet.  My outlook is that i didnt come this far to give up...its keeping me going!  Thinking about volunteering myself.  Ive applied for NFD but so did 4000 other applicants from what ive heard. Good Luck in the hunt!


----------



## KY_EMT (Sep 2, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned dispatch... it's not hands-on patient care but it will at least get your foot in the door with an agency and is somewhat relevant. It usually pays significantly more than EMT jobs too...



That's exactly right! I worked dispatch at a Police Dept while I was still going thru EMT class. It helped a whole lot, learning the way dispatch operates, the codes they use (in some places they still use a few of the 10 codes), and now there are times that when I'm not on the truck and dispatch is hopping like mad, I am able to help out/take and dispatch calls/etc. It gives you a greater appreciation for the dispatchers, too. They have a real tough job.


----------



## Sparky21 (Sep 11, 2010)

dudemanguy said:


> Wow you've been looking for an EMT job for an entire WEEK? Abandon all hope, if it doesnt happen in an entire week it just wasnt meant to be.



LMAO!! It took me 4 years to get hired by a rural metro affiliate company. you give up after a week or even a month your heart isnt in it and its not the job for you...


----------

